# .62 Pro Extension Help?



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

I want to put 24" on this thing. Has no one made their own extensions? The way you guys tinker I'd be amazed if no one had. I'll figure out the ID and OD and go from there. Holler if you have any thoughts.

If anyone else does the same dumb thing that I did and assume that the CS Pro models were extension friendly. This build will be here.


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm going to find as close an ID as I can, and bridge it and the main body with a "half circle" cradle of some form. Then I'll sailor's wrap the joint with 225 paracord. I'm thinking 18" instead of 24" as well...and will be looking into sights.

Modding is a lot of fun.


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

Turns out 5/8" is only 4/1000 (.1 mm) different than .625 cal (.629). So an ID of 5/8" should work ok without losing much back pressure.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Buy another four foot Pro and use it to make an extension . This way the diameter is the same .


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

I found some pvc at Lowe's that is essentially the same. I'm going to use it on the mouth side and let the darts exit the CS. The coupler fits the CS fine. I'll sailors wrap the joint strengthen it. I also have an idea for a silicone mouth piece. I'll post the thread separately once I'm done and have tested it. May not be worth a crap...but I'm thinkin it's gonna seal real well.


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

Scratch that...can't blow through the pvc. The CS is too heavy. Pvc will have to be the exit.

I'm not going to give CS more money. They should make an extension for the "pro". I should've made the whole thing myself like we do our slingshots, yeah?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

The extra heavy tubing was meant to allow the BG to be used as a walking stick or club . The lighter tube which is very durable can accept the extension . A lighter blowgun is more suitable for an extension . The heavier not so much .When you get some shooting experience this will be evident . The solution to this quandary is simple . Save your money and buy the standard with the extension . I have the Pro but prefer the standard . Like slingshots its OK to own more than one .


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah...shoulda bought the standard. I'm going to make this extension and see how well it works. The pvc is very light.


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah...shoulda bought the standard. I'm going to make this extension and see how well it works. The pvc is very light.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Post the results when your done . Sounds very interesting .


----------



## Carolinset (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank for the help guys anyone else that has done this before, and thanks for no 1 clowning aight then any more post?


----------

